# Stomach cramps 1 day after IUI procedure. Is this normal?



## michywichy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site. I am 43 years old and my husband is 48 yrs old and this is the first time I've tried this treatment. TTC since Sep 2008. I was on short protocol on hormone injections for 12 days. Started the journey on 8 Oct 2010, injections daunting at first as had to take max dosage and 3 injections a day. I am also epileptic but well controlled no seizures thankfully. After scans, the clinic decided we should have IUI as I had a poor response to the hormone injections and there wasn't enough mature eggs to do egg collection. Disappointed but all was not wasted. Had my IUI on 22 Oct 2010 after husband's sperm sample, count and motility was very good. Now on 2www with followup of pessaries.

Ladies, can I ask is it normal to have stomach cramps the day after the IUI procedure and how successful is it the first time around at my age as we were only given a 5% chance with IVF due to our ages? 



Michelle


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya, I'm 42 and had 3 IUI's last year. I had some really nasty stomach cramps after. Couldn't understand why and put it down to IBS being irritated due to the hormones but I have seen other girls on here say they had the same thing too.  Someone mentioned that cramps can happen because when they inject the sperm there is a lot more than you would have naturally so it can cause a reaction.
Sorry can't give you a definitive answer but fingers crossed for you.
I'm in the middle of a long protocol ivf, have my first scan on weds so am praying for a respectable number of eggs.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The semen is washed and prepared for IUI because normally semen would not get into the uterine cavity and the sperm would swim up. If it was unprepared sperm it would cause very severe cramps due to chemicals in the semen.

I guess the irritation from the IUI catheter and any residual chemicals in the sperm could cause cramps.


----------

